# Stockwatch



## The Barbarian Investor (1 December 2004)

IRE
MCC

What do you think, still room to move or running out of steam?

The Barbarian Investor

sorry, cant paste charts- Great Pig, can you help out?


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (5 December 2004)

ok....?  

No interest in two stocks that have been trending up for a while now?

 I have them on my watchlist(2) as they were entioned by Investmentwise in an article and seemtohave gone from strength to strength:robot2: , but where to from here, idont know..i can see MCCstill rising with the strength and interestin coal of late..

The Hot Picks mentioned- :2evil: in the "New Investor" March 2004
Namakwa Daimonds NDC

Straights Rsources SRL

Iress Market Technology IRE

McArthur Coal


All seem to have risen well since March


----------

